# Venezuela mockery: no money to self-print, must have self-generators: Maduro suicide bombs at end of



## LastProphet

Maduro: suicide bombs at the end of the socialist show set milestone for this type of self-mockery.
*Venezuela: from no money to self-print to must have self-generators*
Apr 15, 2016 - "_Venezuela to ration malls, change clocks, to save power_" 
This episode is part of the series mocking the simulated reality "anti-imperialist Venezuela regime".
More precisely just before the full detonation of suicide bomber playing president Maduro.
Note jokes beyond the headlines such as "_socialist government says the El Nino weather pattern is to blame for Venezuela's water and power problems_."

*Mockery used to pass subliminal messages*
This goes beyond the same type of mockery as the "El Nino" punch line: 
"_Maduro also said that from May 1, he planned to change Venezuela's time scheme as another way to save electricity. "I'll explain that in the next few days," said Maduro, whose predecessor Hugo Chavez famously put Venezuela's clocks back half an hour in 2007 to allow children to wake up in daylight_."
What these lines tell:
- to the human cattle: the socialist show is over. Reminder: May 1, the international worker's day, is the deadline; the time scheme that changes is the same as months earlier in Argentina.
- about illuminati scripts: even such details are most of the times scripted years in advance. "clocks set back half an hour by Chavez in 2007" part of the message passed with this Maduro bomb now.

*One week earlier: End of Show milestone for Venezuela and beyond*
As grotesque as this episode is, it's stil no match for what iwas not only the climax of this series but also sets an "end of show" type of milestone for the detonation of suicide bombers:  "_Venezuela Is So Broke It Can’t Even Print Its Own Money_".

*Simulated reality at the End of Show:  Consequences of pushing its self-mockery this far*
The article "_Venezuela to ration malls, change clocks, to save power_" does mention a previous episode of the same series: "_The president had already ... raised eyebrows by urging women to cut usage of hair dryers_."
But why does it omit any mention of ""_Venezuela Is So Broke It Can’t Even Print Its Own Money_",  the climax of this series,  that had just been released ?
Because there are limits for adding the same type of extreme mockery, as even the human cattle can start questioning this "reality".

*Suicide bombs served as "news" illustrate two types of limits to prevent human cattle to compute 1+1 sums *
1. Limits to include the climax of for mocking Venezuel's simulated reality as other jokesof the same type are realesed illustrate quantitaive resrictions to illuminati jokes.
In other words: suns were all members are of the same type,
2. The second case for not serving the 1+1 sum is the classic one, served with about EVERY "news": omiting the member that leads to the logical conclusion.
The qualititative restriction: the joke about Venezuela's energy problems obviously omits that Venezuels is one of the world's largest oil producers.
Not to mention another related omission: this as oil "prices" are about half of the production costs for shale oil in the United States. 

_*Notes*_
Apr 7, 2016 - The Venezuelan Government Has an Outstanding Debt of Over $71 million to Its Printer
The world’s most renowned banknotes, coins and paper printing house, De La Rue, based in England, demanded that the Central Bank of Venezuela pay up US$262,647,997 in fees for printing money and passports, among other goods.
In a letter last month,De La Rue Director Ruth Euling told Director of the BCV José Khan that being a public company listed on the London Stock Exchange, the institution has an obligation to declare their financial position “if at any time it deviates from expectations.”
Venezuela Is So Broke It Can't Even Print Its Own Money

Apr 15, 2016 - Venezuela to ration malls, change clocks, to save power
President Nicolas Maduro said on Thursday punitive electricity rationing would be imposed on 15 shopping malls and drought-hit Venezuela's time zone would also be modified to save power.
Many of the South American OPEC nation's 29 million people are suffering daily, unscheduled water and electricity cuts as levels recede at the Guri dam complex providing nearly two-thirds of power needs.
Maduro, 53, whose popularity has suffered amid a national economic crisis and stuttering public services, said some major shopping centers had failed to supply their own generators despite being told to do so five years ago.
"The time has come to take a drastic rationing measure against a group of about 15 malls who did not obey the law and are consuming without conscience at a critical moment due to the 'El Nino' phenomenon," he said, without giving further details.
The socialist government says the El Nino weather pattern is to blame for Venezuela's water and power problems. 
But critics insist the state is also responsible for inadequate preparation, investment and diversification of electricity sources.
Maduro also said that from May 1, he planned to change Venezuela's time scheme as another way to save electricity.
"I'll explain that in the next few days," said Maduro, whose predecessor Hugo Chavez famously put Venezuela's clocks back half an hour in 2007 to allow children to wake up in daylight.
In a further bid to save energy, Maduro also decreed Monday a holiday, on top of a Tuesday national anniversary.
The president had already given public workers Fridays off, and raised eyebrows by urging women to cut usage of hair dryers.
Venezuela to ration malls, change clocks, to save power

*CONTEXT*
Reminder from Last Prophet's words from Aug 2015:
Kirchner, Roussef, Morales, Maduro, suicide bombers transferring national assets to central illuminati safes dressed as "leftists": ALL will now FULLY detonate. 
For a start: Argentina: Crisitna Kirchner blows herself up weeks before Maduro in Venezuela.
Millions protesting in Brazil against Dilma is paradoxically the major obstacle to the script.
Venezuela is the ultimate example for treason, as expected from the BIG LIE framework,
The "globalized" economy is based on oil. To get why Venezuela, one of the oil richest countries in the world, "is basically bankrupt again", start with this:
Venezuela: illuminati suicide bomber Maduro about to FULLY detonate 
Illuminati suicide bombers: Venezuela Maduro about to FULLY detonate

Basic facts about  human cattle - self explains why reading it won't have you weep about yourself
The directly relevant fact in this context:
#6: there are almost no limits to what it will digest when fed with "news" while preventing human cattle to compute 1+1 sums.
Note that this is quantitatively implied by #4  and qualitatively by #5. 
Humans reduced to beasts fattenable for slaughter: Human cattle: Basic facts self explains why reading it iwon't have you weep about yourself

*BASICS*
End of Show: Differences to all other shows, self-named (business, reality, real Truman) or not
Simulated reality terminated NOW: End of Show v rest self-named or not
Illuminati suicide bombers: black "Obama", "Putin", FIFA's Blatter, IAAF's Coe

Illuminati suicide bombers:
One of the longest detonations, ongoing since the 1975 coup: Israel government destroying Israel from within.
Full detonations:
past: from "Nixon's resignation after Watergate" to "Ukraine's Yanukovich fleeing to Beijing".
coming: from "black Obama confessing the most sophisticated conspiracy in the History of Politics to Oprah" to "Putin fleeing Moscow to Beijing".
Part of the same BIG BANG series as 
- "Pope Francis confesses the most sophisticated conspiracy in the History and Religion and Pedophilia" 
- "evil jews of the Federal Reserve confess the most sophisticated conspiracy in the History of Finance"
Illuminati suicide bombers: Illuminati suicide bombers - BASICS: suicide missions; Introductory bombs; Full detonation

All in _Blog_
Good Economics: Venezuela mockery no money to self-print to self-generators: suicide bombs at end of show


----------



## Bleipriester

*Breaking: Illuminati buy at discount stores!*

Covered up:
Expensive luxury cars on discount stores´ parking lots! If the Illuminati buy at discount stores, quality must be good there! Hipsters buying at health food stores are being fooled big time!






Illuminati exclusively exploits our sun´s energy at German discount store. During that, normal customers are banned.


----------



## LastProphet

LastProphet said:


> *Suicide bombs served as "news": article illustrate two types of limits set to prevent human cattle from computing 1+1 sums *
> 1. *Quantitaive* limits, all "ones" in the sum are of the same type.
> The climax for mocking the simulated reality "socialist Venezuela" was omited.



[
Same as this example illustrated by two other suicide bombers, pope and Morales, who is casted in the same "_leftist South America_" series as  Maduro- see what is highlighted in red.
Side note: Sanders, same as "pope Francis", casted in the container series "_socialist show_", has the exact same leading role paving the way for Clinton as Maduro for the coming "pro-american" president.

*Ecuador hit by major earthquake as its president still at the Vatican and pope Francis already at Lesbos.*
Apr 18, 2016 - On the 110th anniversary of the BIG ONE at San Francisco.
Last Prophet explains below what happened in the last days, under headlines found nowhere else.

Apr 15, 2016,
*Three illuminati suicide bombers playing socialists visit the "socialist Vatican"*
Sanders comes together with two visitors from the cast of the series "_leftists control South America_" now turning into "_leftists replaced by pro-american governments_". 
As served in the Daily Mail article,  a newspaper that reads like an illuminati set of tarot cards:

*1. Old "jew" Bernie Sanders, democratic presidential candidate *
Casted in the illuminati joke "_Pope becomes a key player in the US election: after attacking Trump he now endorses Sanders_".
Photo's caption replaces "_Sanders takes the campaign to the Vatican_" by "_Vatican draws Sanders away from the campaign_":
Reminder: Sanders has the leading role of having human cattle accept "_Hillary Clinton elected president_" with yet another impossible result: "_66 million votes_" while diisliked by 98%.

*2. Bolivia's president Morales, former coca producer *
He appears n the first photo together with Sanders. 
The punch line of his previous meeting with the pope was scripted as milestone for illuminati jokes of the type "offers accepted by a fake pope": the communist crucifix.
Unmatched by the punch line this time: "_an eyebrow raising gift: three books on the health benefits of coca leaf, the raw material of cocaine that is chewed throughout the Andes as a mild stimulant and an antidote to altitude sickness._"
Yet the second photo is not about the punch line this time let alone the milestone joke, which is not even mentioned but rather a diversion: "_a handcrafted bust of Bolivia's indigenous leader Tupac Katari_".

*3.Ecuador's president Correa.*
...
ALL
End Times Signs: Quakes: Ecuador pope San Fran visits to and by : Sanders, Morales, Correa, Auschwitz, Lesbos Homos.


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## longknife

*Venezuela’s Pathetic Decline Continues*

It continues to get worse. Billions of barrels of oil and socialism has the entire nation (other than the politicians of course) mired in poverty.

_The country’s socialist government has announced that Venezuelans will now be entirely without power for four hours a day._

_But that’s not the worst of it: they will have to sit in the dark without beer:_

If there's ever a spark for rebellion, that has to be it. Sadly, as most dictatorships do, the people don't have the arms to rise up with.

Read more @ Venezuela’s Pathetic Decline Continues


----------



## longknife

*No Beer in Venezuela*






If anything can start a revolution, this is it. No toilet paper? Corn cobs a-plenty. No food in the stores? Find other sources. But, no beer?

_Beer Becomes the Latest Scarcity in a Venezuela Crippled by Shortages_

_Without access to the dollars needed to pay foreign suppliers, Empresas Polar closes its breweries_

_CARACAS, Venezuela—The largest private Venezuelan company and producer of 80% of the beer consumed here began to shut down its last beer plant on Friday, the latest deprivation in a country crippled by shortages._

Story @ Beer Becomes the Latest Scarcity in a Venezuela Crippled by Shortages

Venezuela, Socialist Paradise in Collapse: “Rationing Food, Toliet Paper… Now Electricity” @ Prison Planet.com  » Venezuela, Socialist Paradise in Collapse: “Rationing Food, Toliet Paper… Now Electricity”

And this is just another oil-rich dictatorship.


----------



## waltky

Venezuela may get kicked outta OAS...




*OAS chief calls for emergency meeting to evaluate Venezuela*
_May 31,`16 -- The head of the Organization of American States called Tuesday for an emergency meeting of regional governments to evaluate Venezuela's respect for democracy, a move that could lead to the country's suspension from the hemispheric body. President Maduro responded by saying he would take action against his country's opposition-controlled Congress._


> OAS Secretary General Luis Almagro said Venezuela had suffered "grave alterations of democratic order" and called for a vote on the matter in the coming weeks, possibly to coincide with the group's annual meeting next month in the Dominican Republic.  Socialist-ruled Venezuela could be suspended from the Washington-based OAS if two-thirds of its 34 member states voted that the country's leadership has gravely undermined democracy. The last time that occurred was in 2009, when Honduras was suspended following the military's removal of President Manuel Zelaya.
> 
> Almagro has been feuding with Venezuelan President Nicolas Maduro, who responded Tuesday by calling for a "national rebellion" to fight what he said is international aggression. Maduro said Almagro had overstepped his authority and undermined the very principles of the OAS by trying to dictate policies to a sovereign nation.  "Almagro, stick your democratic charter wherever it fits. Venezuela must be respected," Maduro told a rally of transport workers who support the government.  Maduro has accused Almagro of working with Venezuela's opposition and the U.S. government to undermine his administration. Almagro has called Maduro a petty dictator.
> 
> Venezuela's opposition-controlled congress formally asked for OAS intervention earlier this month. On Tuesday, Maduro threatened to take action against the institution, accusing it of committing treason by meddling in the country's international affairs.  Tensions have been building in deeply polarized Venezuela as the economy continues to fall apart and the ruling party blocks the opposition from legislating in congress and holding marches in downtown Caracas.
> 
> The country saw weeks of bloody street protests in 2014 followed by formal talks between the two sides, which broke down and were never reinitiated.  Last week, a group of former presidents held secret meetings in the Dominican Republic with Venezuelan officials and Maduro's opponents. The two sides did not meet face-to-face, but the fact that the mediators passed messages between them was major news in Venezuela.
> 
> News from The Associated Press


----------



## longknife

waltky said:


> Venezuela may get kicked outta OAS...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OAS chief calls for emergency meeting to evaluate Venezuela*
> _May 31,`16 -- The head of the Organization of American States called Tuesday for an emergency meeting of regional governments to evaluate Venezuela's respect for democracy, a move that could lead to the country's suspension from the hemispheric body. President Maduro responded by saying he would take action against his country's opposition-controlled Congress._
> 
> 
> 
> OAS Secretary General Luis Almagro said Venezuela had suffered "grave alterations of democratic order" and called for a vote on the matter in the coming weeks, possibly to coincide with the group's annual meeting next month in the Dominican Republic.  Socialist-ruled Venezuela could be suspended from the Washington-based OAS if two-thirds of its 34 member states voted that the country's leadership has gravely undermined democracy. The last time that occurred was in 2009, when Honduras was suspended following the military's removal of President Manuel Zelaya.
> 
> Almagro has been feuding with Venezuelan President Nicolas Maduro, who responded Tuesday by calling for a "national rebellion" to fight what he said is international aggression. Maduro said Almagro had overstepped his authority and undermined the very principles of the OAS by trying to dictate policies to a sovereign nation.  "Almagro, stick your democratic charter wherever it fits. Venezuela must be respected," Maduro told a rally of transport workers who support the government.  Maduro has accused Almagro of working with Venezuela's opposition and the U.S. government to undermine his administration. Almagro has called Maduro a petty dictator.
> 
> Venezuela's opposition-controlled congress formally asked for OAS intervention earlier this month. On Tuesday, Maduro threatened to take action against the institution, accusing it of committing treason by meddling in the country's international affairs.  Tensions have been building in deeply polarized Venezuela as the economy continues to fall apart and the ruling party blocks the opposition from legislating in congress and holding marches in downtown Caracas.
> 
> The country saw weeks of bloody street protests in 2014 followed by formal talks between the two sides, which broke down and were never reinitiated.  Last week, a group of former presidents held secret meetings in the Dominican Republic with Venezuelan officials and Maduro's opponents. The two sides did not meet face-to-face, but the fact that the mediators passed messages between them was major news in Venezuela.
> 
> News from The Associated Press
Click to expand...


Typical response of a socialist dictator. The question is how long will the military stop from acting and taking over the country?


----------



## waltky

Mebbe dey got nobody else to 'drive the bus'...

*Venezuela's parliament delays trial of President Maduro*
_Tue, 01 Nov 2016 - Venezuela's opposition-led parliament delays the trial of President Nicolas Maduro._


> The speaker for the National Assembly said the decision was aimed at easing the country's political crisis.  An opposition march on the presidential palace planned for Thursday has also been postponed.  President Maduro is accused of violating the constitution but claims MPs are attempting a "coup".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuela's President Nicolas Maduro (right) at a meeting between Venezuela's government and opposition leaders for Vatican-backed talks​
> The decision to delay the trial follows Vatican-sponsored talks between the two sides, and the release from prison of three anti-government activists.  Last month a referendum process seeking to remove Mr Maduro was suspended after the government said that the vote was meaningless.
> 
> What is behind the crisis in Venezuela?
> 
> Mr Maduro has dismissed the trial as invalid and has vowed to jail participants of any attempt to overthrow his government.  A former bus driver and union leader, Mr Maduro is blamed by the opposition for Venezuela's dire economic situation. The oil-rich country is facing widespread food shortages and spiralling inflation.  The opposition has been trying to hold a recall referendum that would allow Mr Maduro to be removed from office.
> 
> Venezuela's parliament delays trial of President Maduro - BBC News



See also:

*Venezuelan opposition eases temperature at Vatican request*
_Nov 1,`16 -- Venezuela's opposition warily welcomed on Tuesday the government's release of four jailed activists, agreeing to delay a symbolic trial in Congress to void President Nicolas Maduro's authority and to scrap a protest march set for later this week._


> The moves were a response to the Vatican's efforts to avert bloodshed and dampen acrimony in the oil-rich South American country. Talks that began Sunday under its tutelage aim to defuse a crisis exacerbated by the socialist government's derailing of a referendum to recall the highly unpopular Maduro.  The Democratic Unity opposition alliance said the releases did not sufficiently address its demands, which begin with immediate freedom for more than 100 people still behind bars that it considers political prisoners.  Its executive secretary, Jesus Torrealba, called the releases "important but insufficient."  "The releases need to continue. They should reinstate the recall referendum or, failing that, advance presidential elections," he told reporters.
> 
> Torrealba was among opposition leaders who met privately Tuesday with U.S. special envoy Thomas Shannon, the undersecretary of state for political affairs. He offered no details but said Shannon backs the Vatican initiative.  The opposition won control of congress in December for the first time in the 17 years that the late Hugo Chavez and his political heir, Maduro, have governed Venezuela. But Chavistas have a firm hold on the executive branch, the courts, the military and the security apparatus.  Congress has no impeachment powers, but had summoned Maduro to a political trial Tuesday. Maduro called the proceedings a "coup attempt" and instead of appearing launched a noon radio program dedicated to salsa music.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A inflatable figure in the likeness of late president Hugo Chavez is seen in a demonstration in favor of Venezuela's president Nicolas Maduro, near the Congress building in Caracas, Venezuela, Tuesday, Nov, 1 , 2016. Venezuela's opposition on Tuesday welcomed the government's release of four jailed activists, but said it doesn't come near to meeting its demands, which include new elections​
> Borges told reporters that, honoring the Roman Catholic Church's mediation efforts, the opposition would delay the trial pending the next round of exploratory talks on Nov. 11. Later Tuesday, opposition lawmaker Henry Ramos called off a planned march on the Miraflores presidential palace set for Thursday. He cited a Vatican request.  A wave of anti-government unrest in 2014 resulted in more than 40 deaths and dozens of arrests. Food and medicine shortages have only worsened in the interim in a nation with one of the world's highest murder rates.  Opposition leaders complain that Maduro is using the dialogue to ease tensions exacerbated by his mismanagement of the economy and oil revenues - where the opposition alleges massive graft has occurred - that is causing widespread suffering.
> 
> Opinion surveys show four in five Venezuelans want Maduro out.  The best-known of the released men is Carlos Melo, leader of a small party in the Democratic Unity opposition alliance who was held for two months.  Opposition leaders complained that Melo, 65, spent more than six weeks in the basement jail of SEBIN secret police despite a release order.  Melo told Colombia's Radio Blu on Tuesday that he credited international pressure for the releases. Among top imprisoned opposition leaders are Leopoldo Lopez, former mayor of the capital's wealthy Chacao district, and Antonio Ledezma, the sitting Caracas mayor.  Sunday's talks included former Presidents Jose Luis Rodriguez Zapatero of Spain, Martin Torrijos of Panama and Leonel Fernandez of the Dominican Republic.
> 
> News from The Associated Press


----------



## waltky

Nicolas Maduro blamed by opposition for record Venezuelan currency devaluation...

*Venezuelan opposition blames Nicolas Maduro for record currency devaluation*
_Nov. 29, 2016  -- Leaders of the Venezuelan opposition have blamed President Nicolas Maduro's regime of causing the bolivar to devalue to unprecedented levels against the U.S. dollar._


> According to data provided by the currency tracking website DolarToday, the Venezuelan bolivar fell to an all-time low against the U.S. dollar in the black market.  DolarToday data provided early Tuesday shows 3,684.51 Venezuelan bolivars are worth $1 on the black market. The bolivar has depreciated about 60 percent in November -- an unprecedented amount seen by the crisis-stricken South American country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DolarToday is run by Gustavo Diaz, a 60-year-old Home Depot employee based in Alabama. He polls black market currency dealers in Caracas to arrive at his black-market rate. He also polls currency dealers in Colombia's Cucuta border city, where on Tuesday the bolivar is trading against the Colombian peso at a rate equivalent to 3,435.29 to the U.S. dollar.  enezuela is facing an economic crisis in which basic goods such as food, medicine and toiletries are in short supply or unavailable. Goods are also unaffordable due to record-high inflation.
> 
> The Venezuelan opposition has long-blamed the regime of President Nicolas Maduro of exacerbating Venezuela's problems through corruption and inefficiency.  "Inflation galloping, the bolivar melts, unrest worsens and the government rectifies nothing," Henry Ramos Allup, president of Venezuela's opposition-controlled National Assembly legislature, said in a statement on Tuesday.  "The currency exchange disaster in the country is the sole responsibility of the narco and corrupt government of Maduro! All else are pure excuses!" Henrique Capriles Radonski, governor of Venezuela's Miranda state and a key opposition leader, said in a statement on Monday.
> 
> Venezuelan opposition blames Nicolas Maduro for record currency devaluation


----------

